# Windows 10 freezes on boot up



## Jim624 (Aug 15, 2002)

After the latest upgrade to the latest Windows Build my computer freezes up on bootuo.....EVERYTIME it gets to the screen with the 4 blue squares and the little dots go around for a second then freeze up in the same position everytime. I then have to do a hard shut down....and then restart it and then it boots up just fine....this happens identically EVERYTIME for the last several days. Any help out there ???


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Maybe it is something in your startup that Windows doesn't like. Right click on Task Bar, choose Task Manager, select the startup tab. Then disable all programs except your antivirus in that tab. Reboot and see if things improve. If it doesn't freeze anymore, go back to the startup tab and re-enable 1 program at a time, rebooting, and isolate which program is causing the freezes.


----------



## Jim624 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nope....didn't work........disabled everything....including my AV....still did the same thing


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Lets see if the AV is causing problems. Disable the AV in startup tab as you did before. Then go run services.msc, find the AV's service (most have one or two services) and right click Properties, then set startup type to disabled and stop the service. Reboot and see if it still freezes.


----------



## Jim624 (Aug 15, 2002)

That didn't work either.....still freezes on first boot then after hard shutdown starts up just fine


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Whats the make and model number of your computer include serial number or service tag number.
Did you install the drivers for Windows 10 on your computer.


----------



## Jim624 (Aug 15, 2002)

Dell Inspiron 546. service Tag 3790PL1. Drivers all appear to be installed.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

*Product not tested for Windows 10 upgrade*
Dell is not testing or developing Windows 10 drivers for this product. If you choose to upgrade, some features, applications, and connected devices may not work as expected.

http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/servicetag/3790PL1/drivers


----------



## Jim624 (Aug 15, 2002)

However....it worked just fine until the newest Windows 10 build came out......so me thinks it's something to do with the build


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

might be something with the OS you installed. Might be causing some problems.


----------

